# coyote?



## big_al_09

Does anyone eat coyotes? I just started hunting them and was taught from my family not to waste anything you kill. If anyone does, do you have any recipes? also, if anyone does, what do they taste like.


----------



## njsimonson

> ...what do they taste like.


Ummm...chicken?


----------



## big_al_09

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rednek

i like it on the grill at 65mph 8)


----------



## yotetracker

al i just like to cook it like you would a chicken on the grill....with lots of bar-q sauce.....(jack daniels) sauce.


----------



## Goose Swatter

You guys really eat Coyotes? I couldn't even imagine, it would be like eating your dog at home but worse.


----------



## striped1

I would try:

General Tso's coyote 
Sweet & Sour Coyote
Sesame Coyote

Pretty much anything with beef, chicken or pork at the local chinese restaurant can be substituted with coyote


----------



## 7stwchuck

I like my yotes over easy with my 243 on a nice bed of snow :spam:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Go to your local Chinease restaraunt and ask them. It cooks the same as a dog.... :-?


----------



## mrmcgee

In order to eat any kind of dog you must begin the butchering while the dog is still alive, this keeps the meat as tender as possible. If you can catch a coyote and start to butcher it alive then you are more of a man then I am. I just like to help the food chain out a little by just shooting them and letting them lay there for the other critters to eat.

P.S. I was joking about butchering while still alive!! :rollin:


----------



## varmit b gone

I've eaten rattlesnake, but coyote? 
thats funny.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

I'll try it. Do you need to do anything to it pryer to cooking? It seems slightly unsanitary... Yotes are f****** gross looking around here, all mangy and whatnot.


----------



## Fallguy

After seeing what coyotes feed on in the wild (carcasses, waste products, etc), and from smelling them while hunting and skinning them, I don't think I would ever eat one.

But if Bear Grylls can eat a skunk, then who knows? :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

People eat possum and possum will eat stuff that will gag a maggot.


----------



## WIdawg22

blhunter3 said:


> People eat possum and possum will eat stuff that will gag a maggot.


lol, no kidding, their nasty! I went w/ an older guy **** huntin once and I said why dont you shoot them, he said u never know we may have to eat them some day!! Thinking about that now, hope the economy doesn't crash that far, where a guys says POSSUM ITS WHATS FOR DINNER....


----------



## blhunter3

MY friends eat possum witht they were down south.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

I made Crow burgers once, and that totally anhilated any want I ever had to try "interesting" wildlife.


----------



## Dakota Lady

Sadly to tell u guys, i have ate dogs!!! I never knew what it was in a stew!!! Because one day i saw people were butching the buffalo. So I knew they were cooking buffalo stew. So when it was time to eat. I wanted a bowl of buffalo stew instead i point to the one that was dog stew. I didnt know. So without knowing its dog stew instead of buffalo stew. I ate it and realized it taste differently. Because I knew how buffalo stew supposed to taste. But this tasted different but i have to admit you guys. Its pretty good. Taste like some beef. Then someone said how was the dog stew. i frozed and turned my face pale . I said no u are kidding me. This person said no I am not kidding, I thought u knew. I said no i didnt. But I cant lie. Its pretty good. Not something I would drooling and hungry for. But now i know how it taste so if i were to be starving out being lost, if coyote is running around and in order to survive. I will be willing to eat that coyote, in order to live. So I am willing to try one of those!!


----------



## duckslyr

i have heard it is pretty good but only if you chase it down with some carp soup and a healty helpin of coot for desert. but seriously that is just nasty how hungry would sombody have to be to eat a coyote?


----------



## dirtydave1

If you decide to eat it, just don't tell a sole. I'm afraid of what your close friends and family might say. One things for sure, if you do eat one, and tell everyone, noone will ever ask you to dog sit for them!!!!!


----------



## Appolyon

If you're familiar with the Ernest Shackleton expedition to the south pole they took 90 dogs with them to pull sled, but then found themselves desperate for food and had to eat the dogs. One of the journal entries said "It's not the eating of the dogs I object to, it's the liking of it". I too am looking to harvest my first yote for food. I've heard they go real nice with some type of apricote sauce, or ground and mixed with pork to make sausage.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

Let me know how that goes, whoever tries some 'yote. I damn near tried it the other night, but I couldn't bring myself to try it after I pulled half the skin off. If a few people say it tastes alright, I might go for it.


----------



## bowhunter199

eatin coyote is like eatin a **** thats been dead for a week


----------



## deerslayer80

Koreans eat dogs like beef, although they are raised to be harvested. I'd have to say a coyote would be something I just couldn't eat. Everyone's different though. The only thing I would say is make sure you cook the sh!t out of it, who knows what kind of desease's they have. uke:


----------



## blhunter3

I don't think it would be to bad. If I get enough balls some day I might try it. :lol:


----------



## hunt61

Never heard of anyone eating coyote- I've seen people eat beaver though...


----------



## Plainsman

Do any of you know where the term "Chow" originated? During WWII our soldiers that were stationed in the Orient encountered Chinese Chow dogs. They thought it was funny and started calling food chow. Lends a different perspective when someone says "lets go have some chow".


----------



## kirsch

I would have to be starving to eat a coyote and then I still don't think I could do it. You can use the pelt or chalk it up to predator control so you don't feel guilty but eating a coyote is not on my list of things to ever even consider. It would make a good "Fear Factor" food


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

blhunter3 said:


> MY friends eat possum witht they were down south.


Down here, possums are put up and fed to get them ready for the kill. Supposedly that cleanses them and changes the way they taste. I was born in the South and raised in the South but there'll be frost forming on Satan's doorstep before I eat a possum or a coyote. I've caught possums barehanded and know what their breath smells like that enough for me not to want one. uke:


----------



## Plainsman

> After seeing what coyotes feed on in the wild


Fallguy, I worked with this old farmer that grew up between Pettibone and Woodworth. He said his father was disturbed that so much grain was passing through his cows without being digested. He thought that was a waste. Then he discovered that pigs would eat the cow droppings and bought pigs. Then he noticed that some of the grain was still making it through the pigs too. That's when he bought chickens. Yuuuum free range chickens.


----------



## bluesman

Maybe a chinese....LOL. :-?


----------



## bearhunter

coyote sausage is awesome :thumb: jerky gets a bit tough though


----------



## Norm70

uke: uke:


----------



## mcwjr13

Let us know what kind of parasites you pick up after eating Coyote.


----------



## NDduckslayer

duckslyr said:


> i have heard it is pretty good but only if you chase it down with some carp soup and a healty helpin of coot for desert. but seriously that is just nasty how hungry would sombody have to be to eat a coyote?


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## pat5150

I would try it once just to see...cant imagine it being any good.

I've heard you have to season the meat as you shoot it. Get hollowpoints with a bigger than normal hollow, fill 'er up with seasoned salt or rib rub, cap it with wax, and blast away. That way the spices get into the blood stream and circulate to the meat before it dies.


----------



## alleyyooper

*Some of my favorite coyote recipes.*

*If you have not tried it you are not qualified to go yuk and should read no farther.*

For the grill.
INGREDIENTS:

* 2 cups vegetable oil

* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning

* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning

* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper

* garlic powder to taste

* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.

2. Preheat the grill for high heat.

3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

For the Crock pot.
2-4 pounds of Coyote meat 
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 Bottle of BBQ sauce
1/2 Purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Throw all ingredients in crock pot and let cook for 8 hours

A hearty coyote stew.

Coyote Hind Quarter 
Cooking oil
2 cups of red wine
3 onions copped
1 garlic clove
Salt and pepper
Spices
2 cabbage heads chopped
8 potato's Chopped

Instructions: Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender. Serve with hot biscuits or corn bread.

Coyote casserole

Ingredients

10 pieces Lean Coyote
1 large Onion; Chopped 
1 can Cream of Chicken Soup 
1 can Campbell Cream of Mushroom 
1/4 cup White wine 
Paprika 
All purpose flour

.Flour meat and sprinkle with paprika; brown in small amount of hot oil using a Dutch oven or other covered baking pan.

Add onion and soups along with wine. Cover and bake for 1-1/2 hours in a 350 degree F oven.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger

A rancher family used to have a fairly big community cookout every July 4 and had a pit barbecue. We ate everything you could think of, raccoon, porcupine, beaver, badger, p dog.......everything at one time or another except skunk. Lots of the usual, too, elk, deer, bear, waterfowl, upland, you name it.......no eagle though..
I can't recall coyote being either awful or special, it all fades into my memory. Didn't eat dog, though several people did comment on why they now realized why Lewis and Coark loved dog over elk and buffalo when we ate the raccoon and coyote. It all tasted fine when grilled overnight in an underground pit barbecue. 
There was other odd ball stuff that came up too, alligator, Vietnamese pot bellied pig, llama, etc. Bill and restless ale......can't recall any of it tasting bad or anyone expressing the YUK factor.


----------

